
Ask HN: Have tech wages fallen since shelter in place? - evanwolf
Did things flip this year to becoming an employer&#x27;s market? I&#x27;ve been looking at new postings this month and, since the record setting unemployment figures topped the news, it seems to me those hiring are offering less. Any data?
======
throw03172019
The company I am consulting for did a 20% pay cut across the board. Series B
company.

~~~
evanwolf
Thanks.

